# Cockapoo breeders in Northeast US?



## B&JSEPA (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

My wife and I are seriously considering getting a cockapoo over the summer and are interested in meeting with/speaking to some breeders. I know many/most of you are located in the UK but I was wondering if anyone knew of any reliable breeders in the northeast US? We have checked out a few websites that list some breeders, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any more, or have personally purchased a puppy from one? We live in Pennsylvania, where there are a lot of amish-run puppy mills that we would like to avoid.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a puppy coming Friday from sugar and spice cockapoos in SC. a few others on here have also gotten from there. I really like the breeder. she does testing on the dogs is very responsive with good prices. in my area mass people want 1500 to 2000 a puppy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I got Sami and Carley from Kingdom dogs in Carthege Missouri and have been very pleased with them both. Debi ships on Fridays and its $300 extra with a carying crate. She has lots of Cockapoos on her site right now for you to view, several merle patterns. She sends complete immunization records and will show you mama and dad at your request. She also has videos of her puppies, so you can see personalities. Of cource you can also visit her and see the parents and living conditions. We just lived to far away and had both of ours shipped. Wishing you best of luck, hope this helped you.


----------



## B&JSEPA (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks dmgalley & Nanci! Appreciate your help. We'll definitely look into those.


----------



## donnaq (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought my cockapoo from a breeder in hawthorne, NJ 13 years ago. We waited almost 6 months for him. He is the most wongerful dog anyone could ever hope to have. A neighbor just recently purchased her cockapoo from the same breeders daughter. She is very pleased with her puppy too. In fact, our dogs although 12 years apart look incredibly similar. They have a definitive stripe down their back and their hind legs too. I would certainly buy another dog from her and would wait as long as possible for the right dog. My other cockapoo is from a puppy mill and is mentally unstable! Good luck to you.


----------



## Ollie's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a wonderful breeder in Leominster, MA that has been in business for almost 40 years. It is Richard's Luxury Kennels; they are wonderful. We know tons of people who have gotten their poos from them. You can find them online. They are expecting another litter soon, I think.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice thread even for us the other side of the pond  always nice to read about other breeders ... hope you find your perfect puppy xxx


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

This is where we got Daisy. She is in Angola, IN and will ship too.

http://pokagontrailsfarmcockapoos.com/


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

donnaq said:


> I bought my cockapoo from a breeder in hawthorne, NJ 13 years ago. We waited almost 6 months for him. He is the most wongerful dog anyone could ever hope to have. A neighbor just recently purchased her cockapoo from the same breeders daughter. She is very pleased with her puppy too. In fact, our dogs although 12 years apart look incredibly similar. They have a definitive stripe down their back and their hind legs too. I would certainly buy another dog from her and would wait as long as possible for the right dog. My other cockapoo is from a puppy mill and is mentally unstable! Good luck to you.


What is the name of the breeder you used?


----------

